# Cannon 4-18 ?



## JDMRoma (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone up for Cannon this Friday ? Getting it before the wet weather comes back on Saturday !


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2014)

In. But you all ready know that.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 15, 2014)

In.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> In.


I finally get my beer.  Yippee.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I finally get my beer.  Yippee.



What do you drink?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> What do you drink?



Belgian Trappist brewed by monks on every third Thursday of the month and hand pulled from the keg.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Belgian Trappist brewed by monks on every third Thursday of the month and hand pulled from the keg.



Bud Light, got it.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 17, 2014)

can't do Friday,but I will be there Saturday (I hope)


----------



## Quietman (Apr 17, 2014)

I will be there, looking forward to hitting the trails one last time.  What are your planned arrival times?  I'm thinking around 9:30 for me.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm looking to get there around 9 or 9:30. Will be in a group of three, so if anybody is flying solo, or in a group with an odd number and wants to meet up for the 2-for, PM me.


----------



## abc (Apr 18, 2014)

2-fer? Do they still honor that at the $29 ticket level? That would be quite a steal at $14.5 each. Might be worth dragging my tired butt up early...

I'm flying solo, not sure I'll be able to make 9:30 though. Right now only aiming for ~<10 (hopefully before)


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 18, 2014)

abc said:


> 2-fer? Do they still honor that at the $29 ticket level? That would be quite a steal at $14.5 each. Might be worth dragging my tired butt up early...
> 
> I'm flying solo, not sure I'll be able to make 9:30 though. Right now only aiming for ~<10 (hopefully before)



Yeah, I'm an idiot. I thought they were doing 2-for $72 for the rest of the season.

See everyone up there.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess sometimes when a trail is closed, it's closed for a reason.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 18, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I guess sometimes when a trail is closed, it's closed for a reason.



you could have gone a little to your right, would have been fine to ski out.

Guess we missed you today....Front 5 skied like spring, top skied like mid winter...closed trails...well you summed that up pretty well


----------



## Quietman (Apr 18, 2014)

What a great day!! BIG thanks to Puck it and JDMRoma for allowing me to tag along with them today, and for the Tuckermans Ale before I went back up for a couple of last runs.  Believe it or not, riding up the Cannonball quad at 3:50 was a very cold ride with the strong winds,  not quite what I was expecting on April 18th!  
I wasn't really keeping track, but I believe that we hit every open trail with the exception of Tramway (upper Cannon was just too much fun!). Puck it is a great tour guide! The upper 2/3 of the mountain has very good cover, with only a few thin spots on the run outs near the bottom. As JDMRoma said, the frontside trails softened up nicely, while the top half of the mountain skied more like early March.  Here are a few pics:

Morning base shot


Cannonball


Zoomer


Gary's


----------

